# Use down or up arrow to bring up mini guide during playback/live TV



## spamymaps (Jan 7, 2016)

How do we suggest features to TiVo? Every DVR I've used (WMC, Comcast motorola box, Verizon motorola box, DishNetwork DVR) allows you to use either the up or down arrow during playback/live TV to bring up the mini guide. On TiVo, this is the select button it seems, yet the up/down arrows don't do anything. How can we get this added?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The up arrow displays the current resolution. If you have more than one resolution selected, it can change resolutions.

But to answer your question: http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Up/down/select. Whatever. The mini guide comes up with one button push which good. 

In directv DVRS, down switches live buffers. There is no signs standard.


----------

